# July photo contest



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

THE WINNER OF THE JULY PHOTO CONTEST IS….









Congratulations Courtness38128! I had a very hard time choosing since all the pictures were so amazing! I asked chestnut for some help deciding and she decided to peck on this one. I actually really liked all of them. I really
Liked the hens eating watermelon especially the one putting its head in!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hahaha yeah that’s really pretty awesome. Nice pic, and nice pick!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@courtness38128 your pic was chosen for the July contest.


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

Oh wow how cool!! Thank you


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

I’ll be sure to give Leia and Sabine extra treats today!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hang around. We're going to keep doing this with a grand prize at the end of the year. 

If we can keep @CFAdmin Philip in enough coffee to keep him awake.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

courtness38128 said:


> I’ll be sure to give Leia and Sabine extra treats today!!


Yess


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Hang around. We're going to keep doing this with a grand prize at the end of the year.
> 
> If we can keep @CFAdmin Philip in enough coffee to keep him awake.


I assume the prize will be a secret?! Will it be sent in the mail?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, probably in the mail. But no one but the company will have the address. They're very careful about things like that and would rather you not have to give it to any of us.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yes, probably in the mail. But no one but the company will have the address. They're very careful about things like that and would rather you not have to give it to any of us.


Ok, you said probably? How else would they get it here?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Because I'm not privy to what goes on behind the scenes with the company. What I'm aware of are the things that affect the forum.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Because I'm not privy to what goes on behind the scenes with the company. What I'm aware of are the things that affect the forum.


Oh, ok, gotcha.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The company is very very careful about people's private information. It's one thing if we share stuff in PM's but for the folks like me who are not actual employees of the company they want to keep your information secure.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The company is very very careful about people's private information. It's one thing if we share stuff in PM's but for the folks like me who are not actual employees of the company they want to keep your information secure.


Umm I didn’t know this was a company so is someone sharing my Private information and what are you then


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No. No one is sharing your information. That's why the company doesn't want us non paid staff to know that stuff. They are very very careful about it and protect it like you do. They don't really have much information other than what you used to join the forum. They don't know your phone number, they're not tracking you on every website you visit. 

Remember when you said you were ten and banned from a forum? It's the same thing here. If they thought you were ten they would be forced to remove you because of your age. It's for your protection.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No. No one is sharing your information. That's why the company doesn't want us non paid staff to know that stuff. They are very very careful about it and protect it like you do. They don't really have much information other than what you used to join the forum. They don't know your phone number, they're not tracking you on every website you visit.
> 
> Remember when you said you were ten and banned from a forum? It's the same thing here. If they thought you were ten they would be forced to remove you because of your age. It's for your protection.


Omg don’t bring that up I was just joking I’m
Not 10


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know you're not. That's why you're still here.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I know you're not. That's why you're still here.


Now I’m scared does everything we post here go onto google and stuff?..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Now I’m scared does everything we post here go onto google and stuff?..


Sometimes, or actually idk..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sometimes, or actually idk..


Uhm.. can I delete it then like my old
Posts


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Uhm.. can I delete it then like my old
> Posts


I don't think it actually will just pop onto google, but if you type in the chicken forum and type in the name of this thread it might. So honestly it's nothing to worry over.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Uhm.. can I delete it then like my old
> Posts


DO NOT go around deleting posts!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is why we say do not put personal information on the forum, it is part of the world wide web. This forum is public, anyone can read what we put on it even if they are not members. 

Start deleting posts and some folks will go into the penalty box. Not kidding here.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> This is why we say do not put personal information on the forum, it is part of the world wide web. This forum is public, anyone can read what we put on it even if they are not members.
> 
> Start deleting posts and some folks will go into the penalty box. Not kidding here.


Why I cannot delete posts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If any posts need deleting it will be done by myself or poultry judge. If anyone starts deleting posts for no good reason they will suffer consequences. 

Don't push me on this, LC.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If any posts need deleting it will be done by myself or poultry judge. If anyone starts deleting posts for no good reason they will suffer consequences.
> 
> Don't push me on this, LC.


Ok


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> DO NOT go around deleting posts!


Yes, please don't..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yes, please don't..


Ok ok I won’t


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ok ok I won’t


It's fine no one is going to see it. Like @robin416 said the admins will take care of it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> It's fine no one is going to see it. Like @robin416 said the admins will take care of it.


Ok ok It’s just I have a feeling someone can access my private information


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ok ok It’s just I have a feeling someone can access my private information


Nobody can get your private info except the admins and that's only if you posted it while you were making an account on here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ok ok It’s just I have a feeling someone can access my private information


Your private information is just that, private. No one has your phone number or your address or where you got to school. So just chill.


----------

